# With 190 visa working in Newzealand



## paulraj85 (Apr 1, 2015)

With 190 visa(NSW State Sponsorship) I am planning to land in sydney stay for 1 week and then move to NZ for job search. I know that I can travel to NZ with 190 visa but seeing the type of visa will NZ employers reject my application? because I promised to stay in NSW for 2 years but I am breaking the agreement and also will it affect my future visa process?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

paulraj85 said:


> With 190 visa(NSW State Sponsorship) I am planning to land in sydney stay for 1 week and then move to NZ for job search. I know that I can travel to NZ with 190 visa but seeing the type of visa will NZ employers reject my application? because I promised to stay in NSW for 2 years but I am breaking the agreement and also will it affect my future visa process?


Employers won't mind, you have a resident visa in NZ, however my advice if you go to NZ and you like it, stay two years straight (not even a day out) so you can get an NZ PR, which is - unlike an Aussie PR - for life. You can go back to NZ on it any time.


----------



## paulraj85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the great reply


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

paulraj85 said:


> Thanks for the great reply


If you decide to do this and obtain NZ PR, and your Australian PR expires, you will no longer be able to live/work in Australia unless you apply again for another visa. NZ PRs have no work rights in Australia, only NZ citizens do and even then, NZ citizens have fewer rights in Australia than Australian PRs.


----------



## paulraj85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you friend. In future if I apply visa in OZ, will they check my history and possible to reject the visa because of breaking the state sponsorship agreement?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

paulraj85 said:


> Thank you friend. In future if I apply visa in OZ, will they check my history and possible to reject the visa because of breaking the state sponsorship agreement?


Well, if you applied to the same state for sponsorship, they'd probably check to see if you had applied before. There's of course no guarantee that your occupation will even be on the list by then. 

I would not move to NZ on Australian PR. If you aren't eligible for NZ PR (because you weren't able to stay for two years on a resident visa) then you could lose the right to live in both countries once your Australian visa expires. The better option is to become an Australian citizen when eligible, then you can live in both countries.


----------



## paulraj85 (Apr 1, 2015)

I would like to stick to better option. Thanks for your speedy reply and suggestions.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

paulraj85 said:


> I would like to stick to better option. Thanks for your speedy reply and suggestions.


Then you do so at your own risk. Make sure you get NZ PR before your Australian visa expires.


----------



## 189190toAus (Apr 26, 2015)

*NSW 190 Visa.*

Dear Friends

i have applied for NSW 190 visa. I had a question to be clarified in this valuable forum.

1.Assuming that i will get an invite in the months to come, Can my wife and kid who are the secondary applicants can move first and me do the permanent move after a period say 1 year from my current job location. We all will together go for the initial entry but my family will move first and i will join them after a certain period of time in order to close out my commitments in the current work place. is it possible ?

2.Also can my family be put up in Adelaide until i join them? This is because we are familiar with Adelaide as we visited and stayed at that place for some time and also have few friends in Adelaide. Will this anyways affect the visa rules ? Will it be checked and seen that my family has NSW sponsored 190 visa but living in Adelaide - example like enrolling for a school or looking for an apartment where we have to provide certain documents (if necessary ? not sure) and will it impact their visa and entitlements including medicare/centrelink etc if i am(primary applicant) not living with them and not in NSW?

Basically i am thinking to put up my family in Adelaide until i join them and i wish to get a feedback from the members whether if this way is fair enough legally and do not have any impacts for my family to do all day to day routines as above and also to ensure my visa is not impacted and to join them.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

189190toAus said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> i have applied for NSW 190 visa. I had a question to be clarified in this valuable forum.
> 
> ...


1- yes

2- yes


----------



## Sandesh bn (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi am pretty curious to know if you were able to travel and work in newzealand as soon as you activated your 190 visa . i was planning on the same . would need your experience in the same


----------



## Sandesh bn (Jul 4, 2016)

paulraj85 said:


> With 190 visa(NSW State Sponsorship) I am planning to land in sydney stay for 1 week and then move to NZ for job search. I know that I can travel to NZ with 190 visa but seeing the type of visa will NZ employers reject my application? because I promised to stay in NSW for 2 years but I am breaking the agreement and also will it affect my future visa process?


Hi Paul , did this work for you moving to nz in a weeks time after going to NSW to activate your visa.. Need your help to understand as am planning to do the same


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi,
Did you move to NZ? Was there any challange getting the NZ resident visa? I am in the same boat and would like to review my options. 
Thanks.


----------

